# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  grid

## ahad123

با درود

سناریو : در پروژه Ext.net می خواهیم در هر رکورد گرید یه دکمه داشته باشیم که هر وقت کاربر روی اون کلیک می کنه عکس مرتبط با اون رکورد نمایش داده بشه

تو نت خیلی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## soroush.elec

Put an Action culumn on your grid and  in action column Event handler just open a popup panel download related img and show it.
u should send an Id or something like that from each row to your handler function in order to find relate image.

----------

